# 5x112 rims can have different sized center bore?



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

I went to put my 18x8 inch OZ rims with a 5x112 lug pattern on my S4 and they would not go on. They came from my 2008 VW R32 that I traded in on my 2010 S4. I measured the stock center bore and it was 1/4 larger than my OZ rim center bore. Is this correct? It must be as they would not go on. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks. Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Found some info....*

Looks like some late model audi's have a bore of 66.56mm from the other bore of 57.1. So I wonder if I can get my rims machined to the larger bore? I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Might work, but now your center caps will not fit...and OZ may not make them to fit the larger size.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Yep.....*

Yep, I just won't have them machine them all the way out. It looks like it gets done quite often, so I am thinking it is gonna work fine. I will post up info asap.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

b8 audis use a 66mm centerbore do you would need 73 to 66 centering rings no big deal you can get them on ebay for under $20

scratch that i didnt realize oz actually made them in the 57 centerbore instead of using hubrings


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Bought new rims...*

Yep, the center ore on some late model audi's has increased in size. I would ask what the center bore is before buying used. B8 S4 center bore is now 66mm, up from 57mm. Love my new Sparco's....


----------

